# Fence painting



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Guys, 

I want to stain my fences and in the past have just used a brush. I have a lot more panels this time and looking for a quick method and have looked at the sprayers you can buy anyone had any experience with them? I am very lucky and live in a dead end so no risk of getting overspray on neighbours cars etc and of course will wait till its a nice sun still day. Please let me know your expriences? :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sprayers can save time - but they can also get blocked pretty easily - Talking about the Cheapo Panel ones you can buy


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Sprayers can save time - but they can also get blocked pretty easily - Talking about the Cheapo Panel ones you can buy


Im looking at the Cuprinol ones?


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

The cuprinol ones do work well, but they hammer through the stain. and you end up paying for the time saved.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

shane_ctr said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I want to stain my fences and in the past have just used a brush. I have a lot more panels this time and looking for a quick method and have looked at the sprayers you can buy anyone had any experience with them? I am very lucky and live in a dead end so no risk of getting overspray on neighbours cars etc and of course will wait till its a nice sun still day. Please let me know your expriences? :thumb:


Perfect timing for this thread as I have "been advised" that our fences need painting too and like you there's a lot more of them since we moved. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread :thumb:


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

i used the spray, does save time although it was a pain to clean, i've gone back to the brush!


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I used a pump sprayer (pretty sure it was cuprinol) last time and it was a revelation, literally a couple of minutes per panel as opposed to half an hour. As said though they do put on rather a thicker coat than you would do with a brush if you're not careful, but by the time you've figured out the proper technique, you're probably already finished! 

Try it with just water first on a wall, you want light even coverage without any runs, if you do get drips you need to move faster, if you're not getting even coverage then you need to move slower.

Because its a quicker process you can afford to do more coats, so its best to go for lots of fast mist coats rather than one or two heavy coats. If you miss a spot get it on the next coat rather than being tempted to go back over it, trying to get quick coverage like that will just give you drips and an uneven finish.

Finally, because you are spraying you need to mask what you don't want painted, but theres no need to go mad, I used a foot wide piece of vinyl offcut on the floor which did the job nicely.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Sprays are more hassle than they're worth. Get blocked, use tons more paint and the worst thing the paint goes everywhere. It drifts on the wind and you'll be surprised how far it will go. We've had threads on here about it drifting onto cars, I used one and it was all over our white double glazing which is a pita to get off once dried. So unless you're miles from anywhere I wouldn't.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I use a Cuprinol spray and I think they are excellent, making the job so much quicker than with a brush. When you've finished spraying your fence you'll want to cary on spraying something else (i did my shed as well).

After use you do need to clean them well and strip down the nozzle so you can clean the filter. Its a blocked filter or nozzle that stops them working, but as long as you keep them clean you will be fine. After cleaning the whole thing I fill with warm water and draw/spray clean water through it. 

I lent mine out to someone at work and they returned it without cleaning it out, I ended up throwing it away. I will buy another one when I need to do more spraying.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Mixed reviews. In my old house i had maybe 12 panels and it took hours but now i have roughly 30 panels so would take days to paint. will do some research on sprayer models and see what is meant to be the best.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Have a look into Fence panel dipping services.

Read reviews and feedback etc...:thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I tried spraying once. Never again, stain gets wasted, goes everywhere and I ended up with the concrete posts (and bottom bits) covered too despite trying to mask, so I ended up brushing the edges anyway. I have 25 panels and I can do the whole lot in a day brushing. No mess and looks so much neater.


----------



## NickCW (Dec 29, 2007)

I have used a sprayer and it went everywhere, even on a hot still summers day it drifted in the wind and ruined a neighbours washing on the line about 10 feet away! Luckily it was only some cheap sheets which I replaced. 
Notwithstanding that the finish wasn't great and it needed more than one coat, I still had to manually brush some areas too. 

So I have gone back to brushing, use a thick fence brush and usually you can get away with one coat which saves time.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

What brush and paint would people recommend? Any pics would be good to see how the different shades look like on the panel


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im surprised folk have fund spraying so difficult. Ive always found it ridiculously easy and enjoyable. Just need to adjust the nozzle so you get the type of spray required and Bobs yer aunt. I do then go over any runs with a brush whilst its still wet.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Id try and get away from staining if possible... oiling is much better and lasts.

I used an pump sprayer it wasn't bad... messy and no perfect but was good when i painted the gravel boards and concrete posts..... Now that finished off the fence perfectly.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

PaulN said:


> Id try and get away from staining if possible... oiling is much better and lasts.
> 
> I used an pump sprayer it wasn't bad... messy and no perfect but was good when i painted the gravel boards and concrete posts..... Now that finished off the fence perfectly.


I've always painted the concrete posts, looks so much better than...well a concrete post between wood panels. Makes the concrete look like a wooden post when its painted.

A good example here: http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=1460265

Much better than concrete plain.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Id try and get away from staining if possible... oiling is much better and lasts.


Only problem with oil I find is the fence needs doing again after a couple of years..


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> I've always painted the concrete posts, looks so much better than...well a concrete post between wood panels. Makes the concrete look like a wooden post when its painted.
> 
> A good example here: http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=1460265
> 
> Much better than concrete plain.


Yep that's how mine looked.... no worry about drips too...... don't know why everyone doesn't do it.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

G.P said:


> Only problem with oil I find is the fence needs doing again after a couple of years..


And you dont with stain........ id be happy if the stain last 12-18 months!!!


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> I've always painted the concrete posts, looks so much better than...well a concrete post between wood panels. Makes the concrete look like a wooden post when its painted.
> 
> A good example here: http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=1460265
> 
> Much better than concrete plain.


Great, just the look I am after !


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

PaulN said:


> And you dont with stain........ id be happy if the stain last 12-18 months!!!


Good point, I'll stick to oil..:thumb:


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Managed to get the Ronseal 5 litres on offer from Tesco last week @£5 a tub, thanks to this thread for the recommendations !


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would just stick to the old fashioned way and use a nice big brush, less mess with paint spray and it gives you a good work out, you'll have arms like Popeye afterwards.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I just bought this one several weeks back when it was on offer
http://www.screwfix.com/p/ronseal-pump-sprayer/38364
and about 8 tubs of this, when it was on a 2 for £14
http://www.screwfix.com/p/ronseal-sprayable-one-coat-fence-life-dark-oak-5ltr/17319.

Yes it done the job, but i got no where near the coverage i expected, then again the fence i painted hadn't been done for at least 5 years so was rather dry and absorbent. But i will say, i committed the cardinal sin of packing away the spray pump leaving paint inside and forgot to clean it! ( as i threw away the tub) But when i got it out several weeks later i just took apart the nozzle 10 minute later after leaving it in hot water it blew through nicely and I finished off what i couldn't finish the first time around. In total I covered 15 6x6ft panels both sides, 7 6x6 one side, 2 6x4 gates both sides, 8 3x8ft both sides. (thanks google earth.lol)

we also painted the concrete posts a contrasting cream colour
http://www.screwfix.com/p/sandtex-ultra-smooth-masonry-paint-cornish-cream-10ltr/76225

This covered very well i must say and we got loads left.

can just about seee the fence behind the cars.lol


and before


----------

